
Linus Torvalds: 'I'll never be cuddly but I can be more polite' - andromaton
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45664640
======
petecooper
Previous submission (same article, different TLD):

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45664640](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45664640)

~~~
blake_himself
So this is not the denouement, he's still on hiatus, the situation is not
resolved. It's a real shame that Linus thinks that mouthing off at people is
the same as being a Nazi. I feel sure his daughter had something to do with
it.

